# Sentra '05 1.8



## mconstant (Sep 4, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with my car until tonight. I was driving about 80 on the highway. It felt for a second like the car was losing power. Then all of a sudden it kicked in. I didn't think much of it. Then I got off the highway and stopped at the red light. Car started shacking violently and trying to almost jump forward. I would accelerate and the problem would go away. Then the second the car slowed down it would start checking again. 
I pulled into a parking lot and turned the car off. I then turned it back on and the car never shook again on my ride home which was about 30 miles. But I was hitting speeds of 80 either. I don't normally drive 80. At most about 75. So I don't know if this is anything to worry about or if the computer just flipped out in the car.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If your CEL is on, scan for codes. If not on, still scan for codes as there might be a pending one. Could be one or more of your sensors is acting up. If nothing shows up, I guess you'll just have to ride it out and see what happens.


----------



## mconstant (Sep 4, 2008)

Faja said:


> If your CEL is on, scan for codes. If not on, still scan for codes as there might be a pending one. Could be one or more of your sensors is acting up. If nothing shows up, I guess you'll just have to ride it out and see what happens.


The CEL isn't on. If I brought the car to Autozone for a free scan, would the device they use be able to find the code? I have just read that they don't usually use high end diagnostic equipment when plugging into the car.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

mconstant said:


> I have just read that they don't usually use high end diagnostic equipment when plugging into the car.


Autozone doesn't use high end diagnostic equipment?
Get outta town!
Really?
You're kidding me!
Autozone? Using low end diagnostic equipment?
What is this world coming to?
Next thing you know, Autozone will start selling low end parts!


----------



## mconstant (Sep 4, 2008)

jdgrotte said:


> Autozone doesn't use high end diagnostic equipment?
> Get outta town!
> Really?
> You're kidding me!
> ...


I honestly wouldn't know. Never been to an autozone in my life.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

haha, JD is just being his usual cynical self!!! You don't need high end equipment just to get the codes, any cheapo scanner will do. 

Have you had any issues with the car since your first post?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

mconstant said:


> Never been to an autozone in my life.


I wish I could say the same thing.
Keep that trend up. Your car will last longer.


----------



## mconstant (Sep 4, 2008)

Faja said:


> haha, JD is just being his usual cynical self!!! You don't need high end equipment just to get the codes, any cheapo scanner will do.
> 
> Have you had any issues with the car since your first post?


No I drove the car today on the highway and got it up to 75mph and it didn't happen. So I guess it is a wait and see issue.


----------

